#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Простирания

## Руслан Акилин

Почему-то простирания производят на меня очень неблагоприятное впечатление. Они, на мой вкус, эстетически непривлекательны. :Big Grin:  Когда я вижу буддиста, занимающегося простираниями, мне кажется, что он бьется в припадке неизвестной науке болезни. Какая польза от простираний? Перед кем человек простирается? Что он, собственно говоря, хочет этим сказать?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.08.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Он (простирающийся буддист) оказывает вам помощь в том, чтобы вы смогли увидеть свои негативные эмоции.

----------

Kamal (17.02.2011), Won Soeng (03.11.2010), Александр Кеосаян (10.08.2012), Анатолий Палыч (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Какая польза от простираний? Перед кем человек простирается? Что он, собственно говоря, хочет этим сказать?


несколько польз
- уменьшается гордыня
- очищается тело: если делать как полагается при нендре, то выходят токсические вещества через три нечистоты, очень необычно.. :Big Grin: 
- укрепляются костная система, особенно позвоночник и всякие грыжи
- и быстрее исполняются желания, если конечно вы сможете делать 1000 раз в день :Big Grin:

----------

Janna (03.11.2010), Tseten (03.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010), Юндрун Топден (03.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

О пользе простираний

----------

Janna (03.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Арши Чонгонов - Великая сила практики простираний

----------

Janna (03.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

+ к Выше сказанному: помогает при желудочно-кишечных заболеваниях (читал, но сам не сталкивался), укрепляет прес  :Big Grin: 

Вечером скину ссылку на чудесную памятку по простираниям, если ее никто раньше не выложит

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Руслан, в качестве ответной услуги, выясните для себя почему простирания производят на Вас неблагоприятное впечатление. Только по-серьезному и глубоко. Это будет своего рода медитация. Если найдете хороший ответ - поделитесь с нами.

----------

Won Soeng (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Руслан, в качестве ответной услуги, выясните для себя почему простирания производят на Вас неблагоприятное впечатление. Только по-серьезному и глубоко. Это будет своего рода медитация. Если найдете хороший ответ - поделитесь с нами.


Я сразу могу сказать: мне не нравится, когда духовные импульсы превращаются в механические ритуалы. В свое время меня потрясла сценка из жизни одного тибетского монастыря. Будда, как вы знаете, заповедал не принимать его учения на веру, подвергать его критической проверке. В этом монастыре следование этой заповеди полностью механизировали:монахи делают определенное телодвижение, выражающее сомнение и вопрошание, и произносят какую-то фразу. Это длится часами.Более странной карикатуры на мудрую заповедь Будды мне трудно представить. Кроме того, на человека вообще неблагоприятно воздействует все непонятное. Я, кстати, попробовал сделать несколько простираний. Трудно, блин. Легче пробежать километр трусцой, визуализируя на ходу образ Будды. К тому же практика простираний полна опасностей. Расставишь ненароком пальцы - и родишься в будущей жизни животным.Выбьешься из сил, пролежишь после простирания с минуту, переводя дух - и просветление отодвинется на несколько кальп...

----------


## Tseten

> К тому же практика простираний полна опасностей. Расставишь ненароком пальцы - и родишься в будущей жизни животным.Выбьешься из сил, пролежишь после простирания с минуту, переводя дух - и просветление отодвинется на несколько кальп...


Вот тут ссылкой не поделитесь на первоисточник?

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Руслан, я полное ничтожество в том что касается знания и практики Учения, но возьму на себя наглость предположить, что правильное совершение простираний направлено как раз на "мне не нравится...".
Ну и на "мне нравится..." также, в равной мере  :Smilie: 

Не знаю правильно это или нет, но я бы ради интереса подольше бы проанализировал/помедитировал над этим Вашим "не нравится"... но не могу, у меня своих нравится/не нравится полным полно  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я, кстати, попробовал сделать несколько простираний. Трудно, блин. Легче пробежать километр трусцой, визуализируя на ходу образ Будды. К тому же практика простираний полна опасностей. Расставишь ненароком пальцы - и родишься в будущей жизни животным.Выбьешься из сил, пролежишь после простирания с минуту, переводя дух - и просветление отодвинется на несколько кальп...


Странно, что Вы в курсе таких деталей и не в курсе, а, собственно, нафига  :Smilie:

----------

PampKin Head (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Вот тут ссылкой не поделитесь на первоисточник?


Ссылка выше - на поучения Арши Чонгонова.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Я сразу могу сказать: мне не нравится, когда духовные импульсы превращаются в механические ритуалы


Для буддистов простирания - не механический ритуал, а форма медитации.




> , кстати, попробовал сделать несколько простираний. Трудно, блин


А вы хотите очистить карму множества кальп легким и приятным способом?

Хотя что уж легче простираний-то

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> + к Выше сказанному: помогает при желудочно-кишечных заболеваниях (читал, но сам не сталкивался), укрепляет прес


как всякие физические нагрузки усиливают тепло в теле, улучшается пищеварение, удаляется слизь и холод из тела... восстанавливаются почки (у большинства малоподвижный образ жизни). 

Нарушение пищеварения - есть корень 9 терапевтических заболеваний,  организм значительно омолаживается ну и острота ума усиливатся.... хотя эт трудно, в основном кишка тонка.. :Big Grin: . сделать даже 500 простираний  :Big Grin: 

и наверное сильно не цепляться за ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ  простирание, каноническое... соблюдать в целом, а мелочи потом подтянутся...

а вообще простирания: полные и неполные - характерны ДЛЯ ВСЕХ крупных конфессий ... удивительно, что при жестком, полном лишении образе жизни и даже голоде - простирания - рекомендованы всем... ибо гордыня - основная проблема для человеков

----------

Keiko (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

А когда простираешься то хорошо заметно как отвлекся. Когда только ум задействован то не так просто заметить как отвлекся, а тут тебе сразу бац и тело очень неоднозначно тебе на это намекает.

----------

Svarog (03.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> А когда простираешься то хорошо заметно как отвлекся. Когда только ум задействован то не так просто заметить как отвлекся, а тут тебе сразу бац и тело очень неоднозначно тебе на это намекает.


наверно неправильно делаю... но во время простираний - успеваю подумать обо всем.. :Big Grin:

----------

Kit (26.02.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Руслан, Вам необходимо познать простирания лично. Уединитесь и сделайте 10 тысяч простираний. Внимательно следите за возникновением и исчезновением мыслей и эмоций.

Другого совета в данной ситуации дать не могу. Любые объяснения будут наталкиваться на Ваше "а я не хочу!". И Ваше "а я не хочу" обязательно выйдет победителем.

Выполняйте 10 тысяч простираний просто как физическое упражнение. Не связанное ни с Буддизмом, ни с вами. Можете не делать простираний в той форме, в какой видели их в исполнении Буддистов. Делайте так, как это делал бы тренирующий свое тело спортсмен.

Встали прямо. Отметили для себя - стою прямо. Любым удобным способом быстро и эстетично (на Ваш взгляд) перевели тело в положении лежа. Отметили для себя - лежу ничком. Любым удобным способом быстро и эстетично перевели тело в положение стоя.

Когда устали - отдохните. Но старайтесь делать не менее нескольких десятков приемов за один подход.

Проверяйте учение непосредственно, а не пытаясь смоделировать это в уме. Вам нужны именно непосредственные переживания момента, которые Вы в результате такой медитации получите, а не чьи-то мнения об этом.

----------

Kamal (17.02.2011), PampKin Head (11.08.2012), Svarog (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.11.2010), Руслан Акилин (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Я, кстати, попробовал сделать несколько простираний. Трудно, блин. Легче пробежать километр трусцой, визуализируя на ходу образ Будды.


http://khurul.ru/?p=3197  :Smilie: 



> Они, на мой вкус, эстетически непривлекательны.


Для вас эстетика важна или смысловая составляющая процесса? Если эстетика, то это нью-эйдж какой-то, а не учение Будды. Там и музыка волшебная, и бубенчики с колокольчиками, и картиночки цветастые. Феншуйно все, одним словом  :Smilie:  



> Что он, собственно говоря, хочет этим сказать?


Много чего, начиная от обычного почтения и заканчивая пожеланием обретения всех качеств Будды.

Вообще можно выражать почтение и не простираясь. Главное только при этом самообманом не заниматься.

----------

Алексей Самохин (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Руслан, Вам необходимо познать простирания лично. Уединитесь и сделайте 10 тысяч простираний. Внимательно следите за возникновением и исчезновением мыслей и эмоций.
> 
> Другого совета в данной ситуации дать не могу. Любые объяснения будут наталкиваться на Ваше "а я не хочу!". И Ваше "а я не хочу" обязательно выйдет победителем.
> 
> Выполняйте 10 тысяч простираний просто как физическое упражнение. Не связанное ни с Буддизмом, ни с вами. Можете не делать простираний в той форме, в какой видели их в исполнении Буддистов. Делайте так, как это делал бы тренирующий свое тело спортсмен.
> 
> Встали прямо. Отметили для себя - стою прямо. Любым удобным способом быстро и эстетично (на Ваш взгляд) перевели тело в положении лежа. Отметили для себя - лежу ничком. Любым удобным способом быстро и эстетично перевели тело в положение стоя.
> 
> Когда устали - отдохните. Но старайтесь делать не менее нескольких десятков приемов за один подход.
> ...


Но вы же дзэн-буддист, БТР. Неужели и в дзэн тоже делают простирания?

----------

Won Soeng (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Bagira

> Почему-то простирания производят на меня очень неблагоприятное впечатление. Они, на мой вкус, эстетически непривлекательны. Когда я вижу буддиста, занимающегося простираниями, мне кажется, что он бьется в припадке неизвестной науке болезни. Какая польза от простираний? Перед кем человек простирается? Что он, собственно говоря, хочет этим сказать?


Это ваши омрачённые состояния двойственности так всё воспринимают, искажая реальность .Простирания нужны ,чтобы выразить почитание всему полю заслуг ,усмирить эго, очистить ум и накопить добродетель . :Embarrassment:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Для буддистов простирания - не механический ритуал, а форма медитации.
> 
> 
> 
> А вы хотите очистить карму множества кальп легким и приятным способом?
> 
> Хотя что уж легче простираний-то


Ну, в качестве динамической медитации это мне уже более понятно и более приемлемо.Но все-таки неясно: почему бы не заменить простирания приседаниями, прыжками на месте, вращением обруча, в конце концов? Прыгаешь на месте, постигая при этом суть ума и выражая почтение Будде - чем это хуже?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Возможно именно потому, что простирания не приемлимы для Эго - они так полезны.

Сталкивался с подобной проблемой:

В начале я просто повторял формулу Прибежища и зарождения Бодчичитты, без простираний.

Потом я взял для себя правило делать хотя бы три простирания в день.

Сейчас вроде самим собой возникает стремление простираться.

----------

Bagira (03.11.2010), Tseten (03.11.2010), Петр Полянцев (26.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну, в качестве динамической медитации это мне уже более понятно и более приемлемо.Но все-таки неясно: почему бы не заменить простирания приседаниями, прыжками на месте, вращением обруча, в конце концов? Прыгаешь на месте, постигая при этом суть ума и выражая почтение Будде - чем это хуже?


То есть склонить голову к стопам учителя - тяжело? Не для эго?

----------

Lion Miller (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Ну, в качестве динамической медитации это мне уже более понятно и более приемлемо.Но все-таки неясно: почему бы не заменить простирания приседаниями, прыжками на месте, вращением обруча, в конце концов? Прыгаешь на месте, постигая при этом суть ума и выражая почтение Будде - чем это хуже?


в принципе наверное можно, но здесь присутствует и прикладной характер упражнений...
вот монахи сидели в холодной пещере, есть нечего, мясо нельзя..., никаких радостей жизни, приходится простираться  :Big Grin: ...
в китайской медицине эффект объясняется через 4 ЧИ, или энергию ци .... при простирании образуется Ци, которая соединяется с Ци, полученной от родителей - она локализуется в почках, потом эти 2 ци поднимаются вверх, соединяется с пищеварительной, и поднимаясь вверх (все тепло стремится вверх), соед с дыхательной ци... образуется "облако" 4 Ци =  тело благоденствует и процветает... . Но катализатором выступает ци, образующаяся при физической нагрузке индивидума... :Big Grin: , фу как сложно....

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (03.11.2010), Руслан Акилин (03.11.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> То есть склонить голову к стопам учителя - тяжело? Не для эго?


Склонить голову к стопам учителя можно один раз - в порыве благодарности, благоговения, радости от его присутствия. Но заниматься этим сутками.,считая при этом количество поклонов... нет, тут уже нужна другая мотивация.

----------


## Bagira

> Склонить голову к стопам учителя можно один раз - в порыве благодарности, благоговения, радости от его присутствия. Но заниматься этим сутками.,считая при этом количество поклонов... нет, тут уже нужна другая мотивация.


Естественно другая мотивация ,например бодхичитта или стать Буддой в этой жизни, многим не хватало накопленнных добродетели и заслуг как топлива ,чтобы реализоваться в прошлой жизни .

----------


## Руслан Акилин

Но вообще БТР прав - надо самому попробовать, испытать на собственной шкуре. Десять тысяч простираний в сутки мне не сделать - жена подумает, что я совсем спятил и вызовет психиатров. Но простираний двадцать для начала - это вполне осуществимо.

----------

Won Soeng (03.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но вы же дзэн-буддист, БТР. Неужели и в дзэн тоже делают простирания?


Они делают поклоны! )))

P.S. Русский человек уважу демонстрирует таким образом!

----------


## Майя П

поэтому будет много т о л с т ы х   и медленных умом... да еще в холодной стране с йогуртом и колбасой... перспектива...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но вообще БТР прав - надо самому попробовать, испытать на собственной шкуре. Десять тысяч простираний в сутки мне не сделать - жена подумает, что я совсем спятил и вызовет психиатров. Но простираний двадцать для начала - это вполне осуществимо.


Ни в коем случае не за сутки  :Smilie: 

Дзен-буддисты делают 108 простираний (полных поклонов) утром и 108 вечером. Кто-то делает так же экстрапрактику - днем или ночью.

Хорошо, когда за неделю получается 2000 поклонов. В целом, 10000 поклонов за месяц - это очень быстро.

В дзен поклоны делаются как есть - безмолвное созерцание движений тела и ума.

----------

Майя П (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> поэтому будет много т о л с т ы х   и медленных умом... да еще в холодной стране с йогуртом и колбасой... перспектива...


Цокни Ринпоче говорил: 
- Заниматься простираниями, держа в уме похудение - неправильная мотивация! Для снижения веса надо бегать трусцой!

----------

Александр С (04.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (03.11.2010), Вова Л. (03.11.2010), куру хунг (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.11.2010)

----------


## Майя П

реально 300 - 500 раз в день.. на 3-4 день будет ооочень больно...
потом будет легко  :Smilie: , главное до и после не охлаждаться, тогда мышечные боли быстрее уйдут..

----------


## Майя П

> Цокни Ринпоче говорил: 
> - Заниматься простираниями, держа в уме похудение - неправильная мотивация! Для снижения веса надо бегать трусцой!


почему? физическое тело - опора сознания...
а толстое тело - это проблема.... ума

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

эх Руслан, помнится мне как делал я 3000 простираний. тока поле этого я понял зачем я их делал и что с этого поимели все жс и я том числе. как что хотите делать делайте не хотьте не делайте. эти простирание нужны не Будде а вам. Ему то что? он в нирване. это мы тут.

----------

Нагфа (09.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Bagira

[QUOTE=Чунн Генн;364752]эх Руслан, помнится мне как делал я 3000 простираний. тока поле этого я понял зачем я их делал и что с этого поимели все жс и я том числе. как что хотите делать делайте не хотьте не делайте. эти простирание нужны не Будде а вам. Ему то что? он в нирване. это мы тут.[/QUOTE



Ещё есть время осмыслить и осознать :EEK!:

----------


## ullu

> наверно неправильно делаю... но во время простираний - успеваю подумать обо всем..


А вы темп и количество увеличьте  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Руслан, если Вы посмотрите вообще на действия народов разных стран, то Вы будете вообще бесконечно удивляться. Но, наверно, бессмысленные на чужой взгляд действия остаются веками в силу определенного накопленного практического опыта? Служат какой-то цели наилучшим образом?

Поза лотоса у Вас не вызыват протеста и недовольства? Тысячи лет люди делают простирания и садятся в позу лотоса, а также в правильную медитативную позу, строят определенные внешние опоры, - почему?

А зачем Вам вообще простирания, раз Вы не буддист? :Smilie: 

Могу только добавить, что упражнения по йоге, когда принимаешь странные неудобные позы, тоже вызывают удивление. Но странные положения заставляют работать невостребованные в обычной жизни каналы тела, позволяют расправляться также и уму, и быть всему телу быть гармоничным. Есть даже рекомендуемые упражнения для каждой цели. И не только в йоге, а вообще в спорте. У меня вызывал поначалу удивление бег с барьерами, потом я их профессионально бегала :Smilie: 

 Но "изнутри" нет ничего странного. Тибетцы километры, простираясь, проходят на места паломничества. 

Первую неделю простирания делать неудобно. Потом выйти из дома, не простершись, как выйти на улицу, не почистив зубы. Зубы Вы чистите? Вам не кажется это странным? Вот и тело, и восприятие надо ежедневно и неоднократно чистить. И это хороший способ. ПРОВЕРЕННЫЙ :Smilie:  По началу работают над преобразовнием внешнего, преобретают благие привычки, вместо, например, тупения перед телеком. Концентрируются на благом объекте. Потом можно простираться и без движения. Каждый этап простирания связан и полезен, это комплексное упражнение для всего тела - самодостаточное для любой системы тела - энергетической, физической, внешней и глубоко внутренней. 

Особенно его ценят тибетские старики, потому что бессмысленно поднимать штангу им не по силам, да и неинтересно. А так они, имея благие мысли, СЛУЖАТ таким образом идее буддизма и ДЕЛАЮТ что-то ощутимое в этом направлении с благой мотивацией. Любое действие можно рассматривать, как бессмысленное и осмысленное, в зависимости от целей и задач. 

Что касается ума, то вообще-то хорошо бы при любом действии иметь правильную мотивацию и мудрость :Smilie:  Но поскольку есть масса аффектов и кармических особенностей, надо делать что-то СПЕЦИАЛЬНОЕ, рекомендуемое более мудрыми людьми не основе их опыта. Если все буддисты простираются - с чего бы это? :Smilie: 

И, согласна, только ПОПРОБОВАВ КАК СЛЕДУЕТ, можно это узнать. Но для начала надо бы стать буддистом :Smilie:  Тоесть, научиться НАДЕЛЯТЬ ОПРЕДЕЛЕННЫМ СМЫСЛОМ данное действие. Попробуйте простираться и думать, что вы кланяетесь всем существам лично. От муравья до Будды. И посмотрите, что ж в Вас вызывает протест.

----------

Catalina (04.11.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (03.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Руслан Акилин (03.11.2010), Такович (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

Ну, буддист я или не буддист - это, Пема Дролкар, вопрос сложный, философский. :Big Grin: Настоящим буддистом меня, конечно, не назовешь, но и настоящим небуддистом - тоже. Пока что все буддийские практики, которыми я занимался, приносили мне пользу. У меня нет причины их прекращать. Хотя существует, конечно, теоретическая возможность, что я еще покаюсь и стану католиком. :Big Grin:

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Я делаю простирания во первых потому-что доверяю учителю и учению. Сказано делать надо , значит надо. Сказано что эффект будет, значит будет и нечего тут особо долго размышлять. 

Во вторых я делаю простирания чтобы помочь хотябы своим близким. Иногда получается от чистого сердца ради блага всех живых существ. Иногда даже хочется перетерпевать боль , ради блага других.

В третьих я делаю простирания потому что мне лень их делать. Поэтому я делаю их каждый день, чтобы не происходило. Пока получается по 54-108 в день.

В начале было морально тяжело  кланяться всяким синим и красным чудовищам. Во мне просыпался русский христианин который постоянно сомневался и кричал что это всё от лешего. Слава Буддам этот этап пройден , и пришло немного мудрости и понимания. Теперь я каждый раз делая простирания , пытаюсь приблизиться к тем просветлённым существам , в которых принимаю прибежище. Я искренне пытаюсь вверить себя этим существам , чтобы они вели меня , такого бестолкового и ленивого , вперёд, к просветлению. А зачем еще их делать я просто не знаю..

----------

Bagira (03.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (03.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Olle

В журнале "Гаруда" было напечатано как "Памятники Востока".
Здесь лучше видно:
http://dharma.org.ru/board/post74751.html#74751

----------

Bagira (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (03.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На 38. Настоящий буддист, как мне кажется, это человек, который опирается на Три Драгоценности искренне и старательно :Smilie: 

Но, вообще-то, буддизм - это преобразование ума :Smilie:  И уму простираться, если он правильно видит, как явления существуют, в принципе не обязательно :Smilie:  После многих лет практики уже появляется понимание того, что больше действует(точнее, что НЕ ДЕЙСТВУЕТ :Smilie:  и что больше надо на данный момент.  Мне, например, сейчас более удобно делать пять тибетских упражнений. Если пропускаю один день, начинаются всякие насморки, зубные боли, головокружения и прочее. Предпочитаю хорошо себя чувствовать. Когда тело больное, практика затруднена. И полезным кому-то трудно быть, именно поэтому мне нужно здоровое тело :Smilie: 

Но поскольку у нас есть самсарное тело, именно в силу неправильного восприятия окружающих явлений, то и овладевать правильным взглядом придется именно на этой совокупности тела и ума.

Обычно простирания делаются в качестве подготовительной практики и помогают дисциплинировать ум. Если ум дисциплинирован и послушен, то уже цель в нгондро так жестко не стоит.

 Проблема только в том, что поскольку у нас очень много неблагих семян кармы, то мы постоянно "съезжаем" на неблагое, если не подкручиваем благое ежедневно :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (03.11.2010), filoleg (03.11.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Вечером скину ссылку на чудесную памятку по простираниям, если ее никто раньше не выложит


Как и обещал: Благо от почитания поклонами с простиранием

----------

Bagira (03.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (03.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (03.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как и обещал: Благо от почитания поклонами с простиранием


Символично!
Автор не сказал только, зачем большие пальцы должны касаться.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Символично!
> Автор не сказал только, зачем большие пальцы должны касаться.


"касанием земли десятью пальцами рук последовательного продвижения пятью путями (накопления добродетели, обучения, просветления, созерцания и конечный путь) и десятью ступенями (... совершенствования бохисаттвы) достигну." (с)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Да, в дзэн тоже простираются

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Да, в дзэн тоже простираются


Ну хоть в Тхераваде-то простираний не делают? У меня уже только на нее надежда осталась.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну хоть в Тхераваде-то простираний не делают? У меня уже только на нее надежда осталась.


 :Big Grin:  Типа куда б податься, чтобы не простираться?  :Smilie:

----------

Tseten (03.11.2010), Леонид Ш (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Норбу (04.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (03.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну хоть в Тхераваде-то простираний не делают? У меня уже только на нее надежда осталась.


Зря. Простирания вполне хорошая практика. Также как и остальные в предварительных. Правда если начнете делать их, то потом покажется что например мантра Ваджрасаттвы отнимает много времени, подношение мандалы требует иногда заходить в магазин например за рисом и пр. Оправдания чтобы не делать - эго будет находить каждый раз.

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (03.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (04.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Зря. Простирания вполне хорошая практика. Также как и остальные в предварительных. Правда если начнете делать их, то потом покажется что например мантра Ваджрасаттвы отнимает много времени, подношение мандалы требует иногда заходить в магазин например за рисом и пр. Оправдания чтобы не делать - эго будет находить каждый раз.


Я сделал сегодня, филолег, две дюжины простираний, и ощутил после этого прилив сил, какую-то крепость и упругость во всем теле. Поэтому для себя я решил их делать. Но теоретические сомнения остаются. Потому что Будда никаких простираний не делал. И вообще никому не выказывал особого почтения. Был вежлив, учтив, но чтобы перед кем-то благоговеть? Нет, такие факты в его жизни не наблюдались.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну хоть в Тхераваде-то простираний не делают? У меня уже только на нее надежда осталась.


Надежда умирает последней  :Cry: 
тут и тут
А Будда не простирался, верно. Это практика начального уровня, Будда её в прежних жизнях прошел.

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я сделал сегодня, филолег, две дюжины простираний, и ощутил после этого прилив сил, какую-то крепость и упругость во всем теле. Поэтому для себя я решил их делать.


Если поэтому, может перейти к эспандерам и работе с отягощениями?  :Big Grin:

----------

Tseten (03.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я сделал сегодня, филолег, две дюжины простираний, и ощутил после этого прилив сил, какую-то крепость и упругость во всем теле. Поэтому для себя я решил их делать. Но теоретические сомнения остаются. Потому что Будда никаких простираний не делал. И вообще никому не выказывал особого почтения. Был вежлив, учтив, но чтобы перед кем-то благоговеть? Нет, такие факты в его жизни не наблюдались.


В разных учениях дается разная последовательность методов. Где-то есть практика Ваджрасаттвы, где-то ее нет. Предварительные практики также являются достаточно эффективной подборкой методов. Некоторые учителя считают (и не без оснований), что их вполне хватает для обретения реализации. Ну а в простираниях наверное хорошо - не форсировать.

И насчет простираний. Фактически это практика принятия Прибежища. Ну может внешняя форма другая. Кстати если будете делать какое-то время, то через несколько дней эффект новизны ощущений может исчезнуть. Тело захочет полениться, ум подкинет помехи и препятствия. Так что разное может случиться. Себя дисциплинировать бывает трудно  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Самохин (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Я сделал сегодня, филолег, две дюжины простираний, и ощутил после этого прилив сил, какую-то крепость и упругость во всем теле. Поэтому для себя я решил их делать. Но теоретические сомнения остаются. Потому что Будда никаких простираний не делал. И вообще никому не выказывал особого почтения. Был вежлив, учтив, но чтобы перед кем-то благоговеть? Нет, такие факты в его жизни не наблюдались.


Зато монахи и бодхисаттвы выказывали Будде почтение  :Smilie: 


Правда не уверен насчет простираний

Мое личное имхо простирание не так важны, как прибежище. Поинтересуйтесь на эту тему. Тогда и простирания будет делать не влом  :Smilie: 

Сам, правда, я мало простираюсь и вообще практикуюсь  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2010)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

> Зато монахи и бодхисаттвы выказывали Будде почтение 
> 
> Мое личное имхо простирание не так важны, как прибежище. Поинтересуйтесь на эту тему. Тогда и простирания будет делать не влом



Знаю что в разных традициях по разному , но лично у меня сложилось понимание , что если принятие прибежища еще можно отделить от простираний , то простирания от принятия прибежища отделяются с трудом.

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Почему же  :Smilie: 

Например можно простираться с мыслью еще десяток и я стану ну супер качком  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2010)

----------


## Андрей Панфилов

Оргьен Тендзин (дядя Чогьяла Намкай Норбу Рипоче) спросил у своего учителя Адзома Друкпа: "Как мне преодолеть препятствия связанные с телом?". Учитель незамедлительно ответил: "Двенадцать миллионов простираний." За свою жизнь Оргьен Тендзин протёр до дыр три доски для простираний. В 1959 он реализовал радужное тело.

Источник: перевод с тибетского биографии Оргьена Тандзина, выполненный Адриано Клементе в 2010-м году.

PS Там ещё упоминается о ста миллионах мантр сиддхи, которые начитал Тогден Оргьен Тендзин  :Smilie: )

----------

Алексей Самохин (03.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (03.11.2010), Вова Л. (03.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (04.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2010), Шагдар (20.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Источник: перевод с тибетского биографии Оргьена Тандзина, выполненный Адриано Клементе в 2010-м году.


Нууу нииичеееснаааа!!! Я тоже почитать хочуууу.  :Smilie: ))

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Оргьен Тендзин (дядя Чогьяла Намкай Норбу Рипоче) спросил у своего учителя Адзома Друкпа: "Как мне преодолеть препятствия связанные с телом?". Учитель незамедлительно ответил: "Двенадцать миллионов простираний." За свою жизнь Оргьен Тендзин протёр до дыр три доски для простираний.


Умерщвление плоти, вот как это называется.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Потому что Будда никаких простираний не делал. И вообще никому не выказывал особого почтения.


Сам факт рождения Будды это уже такое почтение всем живым существам, что и простираний никаких не надо. Самим бы хоть как-то отблагодарить...
Ну а так великие учителя и махасиддхи прошлого вам в пример.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (04.11.2010)

----------


## Андрей Панфилов

> Нууу нииичеееснаааа!!! Я тоже почитать хочуууу. ))


Можно заказать в Шанг-Шунге книжку, она тоненькая и не дорогая, но на английском. Много рисунков, практически комиксы  :Smilie: )) что особенно забавно -- присутствует иллюстрация реализации радужного тела!

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

:Smilie: ))) Я в курсе.

----------


## Андрей Панфилов

> Умерщвление плоти, вот как это называется.


Сколько чувствующих существ, столько и методов  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Простирания нужны новичкам прежде всего для доминирования над гордыней, для порабощения наглого "я" :Smilie:  Ибо новичок прежде всего думает, как он сообразителен и крут, и о том, что он обойдется со своим гениальным умом и без этого :Smilie:  Особенно, молодой новичок. А также это меняет и расшатывает стереотипное представление о себе, что ты что-то можешь и что-то не можешь. ИМХО

Когда ты склоняешь свое величество в искреннем почтении даже перед комаром и с пожеланием любому существу блага и встречи с Учением, то тебе уже не составляет труда меньше думать о себе. И от направленного внимания на важность другого существа сам чувствуешь себя намного лучше. Нарабатывается хорошая привычка к благому. Хотя бы пока только мысленно. Простирания нужны для внешней и внутренней гибкости. Для убирания внутреннего сопротивления, думаю. Для полной готовности быть любым, каким нужно, бесприпятственно. И все начинается именно с нгондро.

К такому же результату ведет и любая "неприятная" работа, на мой взгляд. Если научишься огребать за собой вокруг любую грязь, то потом уже никакая работа не вызовет у тебя гордыни и внутреннего сопротивления.

Я была на учениях Его Святейшества, в огромном собрании Сангхи. Все драгоценные Учителя не раздумывая и прилежно совершают простирания. И Будда бы не задумываясь совершил бы простирания и сделал любую на вид абсурдную вещь без единого колебания, если бы это было бы полезно какому-то существу, уверена. Именно это и означает, на мой взгляд, понимание единого вкуса всех явлений :Smilie: 

А вообще после первоначальных простираний, параллельно идет и работа над сознанием, с опорой на здравый смысл. И постепенно наступает понимание, что такое правильно закладывать причины для правильного результата, и какие опоры следует отпускать, как ненужные.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> http://khurul.ru/?p=3197


Ой, я ж ее знаю. Между прочим пример пользы практики - светлейший человек с невероятной верой в Учение.

----------

Bagira (04.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (04.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (04.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2010), Шагдар (20.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну хоть в Тхераваде-то простираний не делают? У меня уже только на нее надежда осталась.


А Вы его убейте - это "я".  Станете счастливым  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Умерщвление плоти, вот как это называется.


А Вы пробывали с правильной мотивацией простирания делать. "Плоть" от этого не умирает а наоборот чувствует себя отлично.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А Вы его убейте - это "я".  Станете счастливым


Чего-то вспомнилось: "Заставь дурака простирания делать богу молиться..."  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dondhup

Я вспомнил историю про одного Учителя линии чань, к которому обратилкась девушка склонная к суициду . Она спросила - хорошо ли убить себя. Учитель ответил - да очень хорошо объяснив кто наш главный враг - цепляние за предоставления о существовании независимого от причин и условий "я"  :Wink:

----------

Bagira (04.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (04.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Артем Тараненко, а Вы пробовали когда-нибудь ЗАСТАВЛЯТЬ дурака МОЛИТЬСЯ? :Smilie:  Интересно, к каким методам Вы прибегали, поделитесь :Smilie: 

Не надо никаких убийств никакого "Я" :Smilie:  Нужно постепенное переосмысление и наработка правильных навыков и заслуг. Тогда представление о "Я" исчезнет естесственным образом.

----------


## Майя Син

> Будда никаких простираний не делал. И вообще никому не выказывал особого почтения. Был вежлив, учтив, но чтобы перед кем-то благоговеть? Нет, такие факты в его жизни не наблюдались.


 Можно делать простирания, представляя,что, опускаясь, ты обрубаешь корень сансары и очищаешь негативную карму, а поднимаешься - навстречу Нирване) Такие поучения тоже есть.  :Smilie: 

 Или что простирания - это свободное дарение своих тела, речи и ума Буддам, их Учению, Сангхе и всем живым существам. Это больше всего меня вдохновляет, т.к. тогда физические неудобства перестают чувствоваться, уменьшается привязанность к телесным дискомфортам(т.е не хочется прекратить только потому,что слегка устал - даришь и не думаешь о себе).

и еще простирания(из комментариев к ним) - это как передвинуть Просветление в списке своих ценностей с последнего места на первое. лень, хочется полежать, в нете посидеть, но каждый день приходится преодолевать свое эго и делать их,т.е. осознавать,что прикладываешь усилия к просветлению и работать с эго, которое не желает,чтобы его трогали.

 кстати, после простираний, когда уже есть ощущение,что это такое - преодолеть эго, легче его преодолевать и в повседневной жизни. к примеру, на тебя кричат, а ты уже знаешь, как и в чем найти силы, чтобы не разгневаться в ответ,и останавливаешь себя, как в простираниях преодолевал желание полениться.

 а после этих "преодолений", наоборот наступает вдохновение на какое-то время - как будто проработано что-то внутри)))) :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Самохин (04.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем Тараненко, а Вы пробовали когда-нибудь ЗАСТАВЛЯТЬ дурака МОЛИТЬСЯ?


Не, я пацифист. Но видел как это делается  :Smilie:   Жесть жестокая.

----------


## Руслан Акилин

Да, много прекрасных слов сказали форумчане о простираниях. Дали ссылки на интересные тексты. Очевидно, что простирания для них - важная часть практики, окрашенная эмоциональной теплотой, имеющая духовную подоплеку. И все-таки я не чувствую себя до конца убежденным. Учение Будды просто и совершенно. Человек должен соблюдать нравственные заповеди, искренне стремиться к освобождению, укрепляться в правильных воззрениях, делать медитацию и практиковать осознанность. Вот учение Будды, вот все методы, которые он рекомендовал своим ученикам.

----------

Raudex (04.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (04.11.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И все-таки я не чувствую себя до конца убежденным. Учение Будды просто и совершенно. Человек должен соблюдать нравственные заповеди, искренне стремиться к освобождению, укрепляться в правильных воззрениях, делать медитацию и практиковать осознанность. Вот учение Будды, вот все методы, которые он рекомендовал своим ученикам.


Надеюсь, сама практика выполнения простираний убедит вас до конца.

Простирания — это и есть метод научиться соблюдению нравственных заповедей (тренируется скромность), укреплению себя в правильных воззрениях (избавление от гордости), медитации и осознанности. Замечательный буддийский метод.

Не знаю, вам он, может быть, не подходит, но лично для меня, учитывая моё умопомрачительных размеров эго, простирания —это просто драгоценность, исполняющая желания.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Да, много прекрасных слов сказали форумчане о простираниях. Дали ссылки на интересные тексты. Очевидно, что простирания для них - важная часть практики, окрашенная эмоциональной теплотой, имеющая духовную подоплеку. И все-таки я не чувствую себя до конца убежденным. Учение Будды просто и совершенно. Человек должен соблюдать нравственные заповеди, искренне стремиться к освобождению, укрепляться в правильных воззрениях, делать медитацию и практиковать осознанность. Вот учение Будды, вот все методы, которые он рекомендовал своим ученикам.


Когда у человека уменьшается гордыня он сможет делать простирания.

----------

Pema Sonam (04.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, много прекрасных слов сказали форумчане о простираниях. Дали ссылки на интересные тексты. Очевидно, что простирания для них - важная часть практики, окрашенная эмоциональной теплотой, имеющая духовную подоплеку. И все-таки я не чувствую себя до конца убежденным. Учение Будды просто и совершенно. Человек должен соблюдать нравственные заповеди, искренне стремиться к освобождению, укрепляться в правильных воззрениях, делать медитацию и практиковать осознанность. Вот учение Будды, вот все методы, которые он рекомендовал своим ученикам.


Вы достаточно верно рассуждаете, при условии, если бы Будда был сейчас жив и можно было спросить его непосредственно. Но это сейчас не так. Задайте себе один очень существенный вопрос. Откуда же Вы узнали об учении Будды, как не из текстов вполне конкретных традиций и наставлений вполне конкретных учителей?

Современные традиции передают учение не только в устной форме, но так же и в форме совершенно конкретных практик, обрядов и ритуалов. Если Вы начинаете выбирать, то Вы отвергаете эти конкретные традиции, но не целиком, а произвольными частями, следуя принципу - нравится или не нравится (рационализируя Вы можете говорить о понятном и непонятном, но понятно и непонятно это те же самые нравится не нравится (ведана) шестого органа чувств - ума, мано)

Нравится и не нравится ума (понимание) вполне подвержено изменениям. Я бы на Вашем месте сформулировал вполне конкретный вопрос. Что известно о том, как и когда появилась практика простираний во всех известных традициях Буддизма. Кто ее ввел и по какой причине.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Надежда умирает последней 
> тут и тут
> А Будда не простирался, верно. Это практика начального уровня, Будда её в прежних жизнях прошел.


Но тогда Будда явно бы давал практику простираний монахам. Либо она была и без того распространена и он не уделял ей явного влияния, поскольку эта практика была обычной и повседневной, либо же эта практика не являлась обязательной для монахов, учеников Будды.

Тем не менее, даже в Тхераваде есть тройной поклон (полупростирание) трем драгоценностям.

В корейском сон (дзен) практика 108 поклонов считается ранее утерянной и вновь востановленной (см. http://dalma.ru/practice/ceremony/108prostir.html)

Данная практика входит в регулярную монастырскую традицию (распорядок дня, перед утренним и вечерним песнопениями)

Я сам не знаю истории возникновения простираний, возможно кто-то сможеть просветить нас всех в этом вопросе.

----------


## Руслан Акилин

Ну, хорошо, БТР, следуя вашему совету, я формулирую конкретный вопрос: как и когда появилась практика простираний, кто ее ввел и по какой причине?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да, много прекрасных слов сказали форумчане о простираниях. Дали ссылки на интересные тексты. Очевидно, что простирания для них - важная часть практики, окрашенная эмоциональной теплотой, имеющая духовную подоплеку. И все-таки я не чувствую себя до конца убежденным. Учение Будды просто и совершенно. Человек должен соблюдать нравственные заповеди, искренне стремиться к освобождению, укрепляться в правильных воззрениях, делать медитацию и практиковать осознанность. Вот учение Будды, вот все методы, которые он рекомендовал своим ученикам.


Я правильно понимаю, что все учителя, которые рекомендуют простирания, по Вашему мнению фишку не рубят?  :Smilie:  И правильно ли я понял, что то, что создает у Вас (цит.) "очень неблагоприятное впечатление" не может по Вашему мнению сочетаться с осознанностью, способствовать правильному воззрению и вести к освобождению?  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну, хорошо, БТР, следуя вашему совету, я формулирую конкретный вопрос: как и когда появилась практика простираний, кто ее ввел и по какой причине?


Извините, я так и вижу, как Будда настоятельно рекомендует монахам простираться перед ним, указывает Ашоке, как правильно подносить мандалу.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну, хорошо, БТР, следуя вашему совету, я формулирую конкретный вопрос: как и когда появилась практика простираний, кто ее ввел и по какой причине?


Вот тут почитайте, и тут конкретно буддизм.
С незапамятных времен появилась, тесно связана с религией.
Но отдельная практика простираний "на счет" характерна для ваджраяны.

----------

Won Soeng (04.11.2010)

----------


## Legba

Мне все-таки кажется, что простирания, как и обходы священных объектов - как религиозная практика существовали в Индии задолго до Будды Шакьямуни. По крайней мере сейчас они достаточно широко используются в индуизме. Так что думаю, что это просто несколько формализованное выражение почтения, неспецифичное именно для буддизма.

----------

Dondhup (07.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2010)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

И не обязательно для религии. Простирания дандават в Индии практиковались и в адрес царей, и даже в адрес высших по касте, не только жрецов-брахманов.

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот тут почитайте, и тут конкретно буддизм.
> С незапамятных времен появилась, тесно связана с религией.
> Но отдельная практика простираний "на счет" характерна для ваджраяны.


Это недостаточный ответ  :Smilie:  Если Будда не вводил практику поклонов в Сангхе или для мирян, эту практику кто-то должен был ввести после Будды. Кто этот герой?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Предположу, что как и в случае с мандалой, тот, кто первым простерся перед Буддой  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Расскажи пожалуйста подробней про случай с мандалой.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

"Есть история о царе Ашоке, у которого были огромные благие заслуги. Во времена Будды Шакьямуни он был мальчиком. Когда мальчик увидел Будду, в нем, неизвестно откуда, зародилась великая вера в Него. Он так обрадовался, что захотел что-нибудь поднести. Под рукой у него ничего не было, кругом был только песок. Тогда мальчик взял горсть песка и поднес его Будде. Этот песок он поднес Будде как золото. Благодаря такой заслуге, в будущем мальчик стал царем по имени Ашока. Царь Ашока был очень могущественным, богатым, завоевал почти всю Индию и построил миллиард ступ. Есть история о том, как царь Ашока за одну ночь построил миллиард ступ. Если подносить мандал с такой же установкой, то в будущем также можно достичь такого же величия."

Еше Лодой Ринпоче "Краткое изложение сущности Ламрима"

Да, и дзогченоиды не чужды подрывной литературке  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это недостаточный ответ  Если Будда не вводил практику поклонов в Сангхе или для мирян, эту практику кто-то должен был ввести после Будды. Кто этот герой?


Спросите ещё, кто писал Виная-питаку  :Smilie:

----------


## Нагфа

> Ни в коем случае не за сутки 
> 
> Дзен-буддисты делают 108 простираний (полных поклонов) утром и 108 вечером. Кто-то делает так же экстрапрактику - днем или ночью.
> 
> Хорошо, когда за неделю получается 2000 поклонов. В целом, 10000 поклонов за месяц - это очень быстро.
> 
> В дзен поклоны делаются как есть - безмолвное созерцание движений тела и ума.


а в некоторые дни практикуют и 3000 или 1000 в день. мы как то в дальмасе делали 1000, за несколько часов уложились.
Сон Чоль Сыним (бывший патриарх Чоге) принимал любого только после 3000 поклонов.

----------

Майя П (09.11.2010), Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Алтан тїлхюур нэрэтэ судар орошиба
Хамаг номуудай тунамалые хуряаhан гурбан санг номуудай тїлхюур энэ бой. 
«Намо» гэхэдэ – мїргэнэб. Юунэй тула мїргэнэб? Тоолошогїй асанги галабта нїгэл хилэнсые їйлэдэhэнэй тулада. Табан согсонуудаар бїхыжэ мїргэhэн бой. «Буддая»  гэхэдэ бурхан бой. Юунэй тула бурхан болоhон бой? Дїрбэн шолмосые даража хоер їнэниие олоhоной тулада бурхан гэнэ. Дїрбэн шолмос али бой гэбэл, тэнгэриин шолмос - ташаянгы нэсбаанис, бэеын шолмос – мунхаг нэсбаанис, сэдьхэлэй шолмос – урин нэсбаанис, їхэлэй эзэнэй шолмос – харам нэсбаанис.

Из сутры "Золотой ключ"
Говорится "Намо" - мургэнэб - поклоняюсь. Ради чего? Ради очищения проступков и препятствий накопленных в неисчислимых кальпах. Поклоняются низко склоняя пять скандх. Говорится "Будда". Вследствие чего стал Буддой или кто Будда. Вследствие подавления четырех демонов и обретения двух истин стал Буддой. Каковы четыре демона. Демон богов - вожделение. Демон тела - неведение, демон ума - злость, демон Владыки смерти - жадность.

----------

